# Tour Ahrweiler /Ahrtrails --- spontan --- 12.09.2020



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Moin,

Suche spontan noch Mitfahrer für meine Tour morgen Samstag 12.09.2020 auf den Trails um die Ahr / Ahrweiler.

*Daten:*

Tour wird sehr Traillastig werden S1-S3.
Strecke etwa 50-60km
1800 - 2000hm
Tempo: mäßig; kein Rennen
Fahrtzeit etwa 4 - 5 Stunden

Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir per PN melden. - oder auch: du Klicken hier

Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr Waldporzheim Parkplatz an der Ahr.


----------



## LukasMai (11. September 2020)

1800hm  Respekt! Da bin ich sowas von raus aber viel Spaß.
Grüße aus Altenahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Ist doch bei gedigenem Tempo: ich komme mit meinem Enduro, da gehts eh nicht schnell mit bergauf ;-)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2020)

Respekt. Das ist nen Schnitt von ca. 13 km/h. Das mit nem Enduro bei den HM da sag ich nur 
A new Star is born   Bezieh mich natürlich auf Bio-Bike. Für eMofa wäre es zu langsam  
Aber ich kann eh nicht


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Klar BIO-Bike... Ich denke ich lass es einfach gemütlich angehen, der Tag ist ja "noch" relativ lang.

Auf der letzten Tour mit 2200hm / 95km hatte ich nen Schnitt von 17,1km/h (aber auch mit meinem Alltag-HT)

*Aber bitte nicht abschrecken lassen davon, ich richte mich nach meinen Mitfahrern.!*


----------



## sibu (11. September 2020)

Auch wenn der Link seit Corona nicht mehr im Menü, das Last Minute Biking funktioniert noch. 

1.800 hm, also 5-6 Mal aus dem Ahrtal auf die Höhe. Damit kann man einen Tag gut füllen.  Viel Spaß.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, habs eingetragen!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2020)

Hab leider am sa die A-karte Arbeit gezogen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2020)

Viel Spass. Ich tingel an den Moselhängen mit ca. 10er Schnitt


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Mosel klingt auch gut! Wo biste?


----------



## sibu (11. September 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, habs eingetragen!


Du solltest deinen Termin hier noch verlinken, damit man ihn auch finden kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Done.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2020)

Kobern-Gondorf


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon oft gehört das es dort gut sein soll! 
Aber mehr technisch oder?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2020)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Aber mehr technisch oder?



Da is der viel zu alt zu


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Naja mal sehen was das morgen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. September 2020)

Er meint mich


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Das weiss ich doch!


----------



## supasini (11. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Link seit Corona nicht mehr im Menü, das Last Minute Biking funktioniert noch.
> 
> 1.800 hm, also 5-6 Mal aus dem Ahrtal auf die Höhe. Damit kann man einen Tag gut füllen.  Viel Spaß.



Rund um Altenahr ist die längste Steigung von der Ahr auf den Steinerberg. Das sind ziemlich genau 350 Hm. Insofern wären das erheblich mehr Auf- und Abfahrten. Kann man im Ahrtal machen, hab auch schon 2000+ dort gefahren, aber ich bin gespannt, was es realistisch dann wird. bei 4-5 h Fahrzeit und bis S3 tippe ich auf den einschlägigen Strecken eher auf ca. 1400 Hm max.  (und ich Idiot habe morgen für Daun Ultra gemeldet... )


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Daun hatte ich auch im Kopf, war aber zu spät (wusste gar nicht das es stattfindet).

Ich kenn die Trails nur teilweise an der Ahr. Bin gespannt.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Daun hatte ich auch im Kopf, war aber zu spät (wusste gar nicht das es stattfindet).
> 
> Ich kenn die Trails nur teilweise an der Ahr. Bin gespannt.


Je nach dem welche Netz runde du erwischt hast viel Spass... Bin da zu meinen Anfängen Mal ganz bös auf die Nase gefallen... Kannst den track ja Mal per pn schicken dann schau ich Mal drauf ob da was was ganz problematisches dabei ist. Würde ja gerne mit, muss aber bis 1500 arbeiten...


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2020)

Also die Touren ü2000hm, die der Kurvenkratzer immer eingestellt hatte, gingen meist um 08.00 Uhr los und waren um 18.00 Uhr inkl Einkehr zu Ende 

Bin gespannt, welche Zeiten ihr da hinlegt! 12er schnitt mit S3, Respekt, da wäre ich wg zu langsam  raus 

Grüße und viel Spaß!
CM


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Aber runter geht's doch immer schnell... rauf ist das Problem ;-)


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2020)

Das kommt darauf an, WO du runter fährst  Bei den richtigen S3 Zrails wird das ja eher stolprig, aber egal, habt einen tollen Tag und seid schön nett zu den Wanderern auf den Zrails!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Ja danke.

Bin echt gespannt was es noch zu entdecken gibt.

So long...


----------



## Trekki (12. September 2020)

Die Spontan-Tour hat Spass gemacht, @HalleluYAH-Biker vielen dank für's mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. September 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> aber ich bin gespannt, was es realistisch dann wird. bei 4-5 h Fahrzeit und bis S3 tippe ich auf den einschlägigen Strecken eher auf ca. 1400 Hm max


Es sind für uns ca. 1600 Höhenmeter geworden (ich kenne die genaue Hm und km Zahl nur von zu Hause aus). S3 war mit etwas wohlwollen dabei, aber nur ganz kurze Stücke.
Start 10.30h, Ende 16.30h, Fahrzeit ca. 4.5h
Eckpunkte der Tour: Trails zwischen Dernau und Altenahr auf der Südseite, Verpflegung in Ahrbück, zurück auf der Nordseite (Weinberge)

fahre jetzt 3x11, damit wird die Bierkastenrampe ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. September 2020)

Ja war ne TOP Tour, auch wenn wir ein paar mal den Kurs korrigieren mussten. Zudem mit Speichenbruch bei Trekkis Canyon und Platten an meinem Nicolai!

45km und 1650hm (da fehlte etwas von der Tour)

@Trekki
Wir fahren wieder zusammen!

Trotzdem nice!


----------



## Trekki (13. September 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ja war ne TOP Tour, auch wenn wir ein paar mal den Kurs korrigieren mussten


Nicht korrigieren, optimieren!
?


----------



## sun909 (13. September 2020)

Korrigieren/optimieren=Verfahrgarantie, die kostet beim John nix extra


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Korrigieren/optimieren=Verfahrgarantie, die kostet beim John nix extra


Und du kannst das nicht? ?Bei John bedeutet optimieren meist besonders steile Anstiege einbauen ?. Huhu John, wann fahren wir noch Mal ?


----------



## Trekki (13. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei John bedeutet optimieren meist besonders steile Anstiege einbauen


Die Anstiege waren schon optimal. Wir hatten 1000 Hm nach ca. 25 km Strecke.
Faltentrail hoch habe ich abgeraten.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Anstiege waren schon optimal. Wir hatten 1000 Hm nach ca. 25 km Strecke.
> Faltentrail hoch habe ich abgeraten.


Das geht auch in 16km ?. 
Faltentrail rauf wäre auch spannend ?
Schön ist auch von knoppen zum Steinerberg rüber ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


>



Ihr seid doch nicht etwa so S3 gefahren ? Dann muss das ganze Ahrtal S4+ sein wenn ich sehe wie manche da mit Protektoren und Fullface und hassdenichjesehen rumturnen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. September 2020)

Ich schwitze immer viel da muss der Helm bei jeder Pause runter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nicht etwa so S3 gefahren ?


Auf dem Foto fehlt noch mein Rucksack.


----------

